
“SecureMyEmail” – email client that automatically gpg encrypts your emails - noyesno
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/securemyemail#/
======
roddux
It's always nice to see a project bring more awareness and user-friendliness
to such topics.

I'm wondering why they're on IndieGoGo though, seeing as they mentioned having
a sufficient investment in the video? Looks like key-sharing is done via their
app.

